# New Kindler - Help Me Accessorize



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I ran into this board while doing research on the Kindle.  I pretty sure I am going to order the Kindle in the next few days.  I was thinking about waiting until the launch of Apple's iPad to see if the free Kindle for Prime members happens but now I am thinking of ordering.  If the Prime deal happens when the Kindle launches I can return mine, and if it doesn't how much longer will I need to wait for it --  two months, three months, six months, maybe it doesn't happen and then I will be waiting to see if the the Kindle 3 is out for Christmas, and if not then maybe in the first quarter of 2011...  Might as well get it now.

I want the protective gear to be here when the Kindle arrives so I can take it out of the box and dress it up right away.

First off the screen itself needs protecting from fingerprints and such, but I can't find anything that has customer reviews, can you suggest something.

I've been looking at DecalGirl and I like Artic Kiss, Milky Way, Magellan and Library.  I've looked around this site but have only seen real life pictures of the Kindle with Library, does anyone have any of the others?  I'm wondering if Magellan would be too distracting.

Finally for protection while carrying it with me and incase it is dropped, I need a cover and maybe a case that is large enough to fit the cover.  I like the covers that can also hold the Kindle up by itself.  I've seen pictures and I'm rather overwhelmed with the choices and was wondering if I could have some help matching them to the skins I've mentioned.

I've been wanting an e-reader for a very long time and I'm really excited that it is going to happen soon!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Check out www.oberondesign.com they have some beautiful covers and protect your kindle as well i am waiting for mine to come in the mail. the only problem is deciding on which one to buy. For the cost of them i don't really mind with the work that goes into them and the the beauty and protection it gives.  I am working on skins I wasn't going to add one but I might as well. good luck in choosing.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

For skins: DecalGirl is a real Kindleboards favorite, and the only kind I have any experience with; they have excellent customer service, a wide variety of skins, and will make custom ones for you if you have some custom artwork you'd like made into a skin; there are a lot of beautiful custom designs on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19257.0.html

For covers:
Oberon makes gorgeous, high-quality leather covers that are protective and stunning; www.oberondesign.com
M-Edge also makes beautiful covers and cases; I like M-Edge Prodigy because it makes it easy to carry their e-luminator light. www.medgestore.com

If you buy an Oberon, you will want to get a separate light; there are a lot of posts about them on the boards: the Kandle, the Mighty Bright, the Verilux.

This is a good place to start


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for both your replies!

The only thing that makes me question the Kindle is that some people have said that the Nook has a whiter screen, darker fonts and overall better contrast. Others have said that is because of the black border around the Nook screen and a dark skin on the Kindle helps. Both the Magellan and the Milky Way don't come clear out to the screen, there is a white border around it and I was wondering if that would decrease the contrast on the screen. Artic Kiss and Library both extend to the screen. Maybe it won't make any difference, but I trying to have the most contrast.

Here are the screens I am interested in:


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I want the protective gear to be here when the Kindle arrives so I can take it out of the box and dress it up right away.
> 
> First off the screen itself needs protecting from fingerprints and such, but I can't find anything that has customer reviews, can you suggest something.


Be very careful what you put on your screen.... the screen is one of the best selling points of the Kindle. It's so readable with so little glare as it is. Since the screen isn't a touch screen, there shouldn't be as many finger prints as on other electronic gadgets. You can do a search on Kindle screen protectors at Amazon and pull up several products with reviews.



Cardinal said:



> I've been looking at DecalGirl and I like Artic Kiss, Milky Way, Magellan and Library. I've looked around this site but have only seen real life pictures of the Kindle with Library, does anyone have any of the others? I'm wondering if Magellan would be too distracting.


Each one of those skins would look great depending on what color cover you choose.... navy would be very pretty with most of them and saddle and wine colors would be gorgeous with the library skin. Think about what colors you love and then we can of more help choosing a skin. There are so many covers out there it would be very daunting to choose a style you would like. I would also advise considering the matte option for the skin even though it costs quite a bit more. I have the other version on my Kindle and it can be a little distracting in some light situations due to the glare.



Cardinal said:


> Finally for protection while carrying it with me and incase it is dropped, I need a cover and maybe a case that is large enough to fit the cover. I like the covers that can also hold the Kindle up by itself. I've seen pictures and I'm rather overwhelmed with the choices and was wondering if I could have some help matching them to the skins I've mentioned.


My first cover was the M-Edge Platform which stands up by itself. Great cover! It's great to take with you when you're having lunch alone so that you can stand it up on the table. I love being able to slip my fingers between the folded back covers on both sides with either hand while reading at home. The inside of the cover is very soft like suede. The M-Edge Eluminator2 like works great with the Platform and stores along side the Kindle in the case when not in use so everything is together in one compact place. Vera Bradley (and others of course) make mini laptop bags that offer great protection for Kindles. Borsa Bella Travel Bags are also a favorite of mine. K2 covers from OberonDesign are gorgeous as well and feel great in your hand. I have the Wild Rose design in that.... I have also been able to use my Eluminator2 light with the Oberon by sticking it under my Kindle near the upper right corner.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> The only thing that makes me question the Kindle is that some people have said that the Nook has a whiter screen, darker fonts and overall better contrast. Others have said that is because of the black border around the Nook screen and a dark skin on the Kindle helps. Both the Magellan and the Milky Way don't come clear out to the screen, there is a white border around it and I was wondering if that would decrease the contrast on the screen. Artic Kiss and Library both extend to the screen. Maybe it won't make any difference, but I trying to have the most contrast.


When you hear people talking about the screen contrast, make sure they're talking about the K2i... I've never had a problem with the screen contrast on mine. There are screen hacks available for Kindle if you would like more contrast, but before doing that, I would make sure Kindle has the latest update... 2.3.3

Bright white is a little harsh to look at when you first get your Kindle, but you adjust to it. I waited a bit to order my skin and sort of missed the "clean" look of the white once I put my skin on. But you can imagine how it would look if you stuck a page from a paperback in a stark white frame...... the page would look more grey than usual. I wouldn't worry about a small white line framing the screen on some of the skins.... I don't think that's enough to be distracting.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanted a cover that would stand up by itself and bought the Speck. I love it! I can use it book style, or stand the K2 up while reading at my desk at work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

wOW THESE COVERS ARE REALLY AWESOME ...


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the Oberon Celtic Hounds cover in wine with a DecalGirl Monet's Garden at Giverny skin and it does brighten the reading area quite a bit and is visually pleasing to my eye, without being distracting.  The Garden skin goes well with the Oberon wine color.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

First off the screen itself needs protecting from fingerprints and such, but I can't find anything that has customer reviews, can you suggest something.

I've been wanting an e-reader for a very long time and I'm really excited that it is going to happen soon! 

[/quote]

Hi i got the kindle because of the no glare, and as for fingerprints i had mind for about a month and using it every day, and happy to say no fingerprints on screen. It's not a touch screen your not distracted from them. I am OCD about fingerprints and I didn't want a touch screen for a e-reader. and with no back light its fantastic i read far longer and really get into my book so much different from reading on a lit screen trust me there. That was one main reason i went with kindle. I have a ipod touch and the kindle app and the fingerprints on it and the lit screen is so distracting for me. Now no else handles or aloud near my kindle so it's easier to keep the screen clean too. I am the only one that is aloud to use it. Ha ha. they have to go get their own.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have been doing a lot of reading and surfing around the net.

About the screen protector, I justed wanted to protect it incase someone else is looking at the kindle and touches the screen, or something accidentally gets onto it. I would hate to have a permanent smudge or smear to read threw. None of the protectors at Amazon are getting very good reviews, I take it most people don't use them. Is the screen easy to clean if something does touch it? When I was looking at the Nook there was a lot of fingerprints on the screen and it made reading harder.



Dana said:


> When you hear people talking about the screen contrast, make sure they're talking about the K2i... I've never had a problem with the screen contrast on mine. There are screen hacks available for Kindle if you would like more contrast, but before doing that, I would make sure Kindle has the latest update... 2.3.3


I have read several times people think the Nook eInk is darker, hopefully it is not with the 2.3.3.



Hoosiermama said:


> I wanted a cover that would stand up by itself and bought the Speck. I love it! I can use it book style, or stand the K2 up while reading at my desk at work.


I like that! Is the Kindle secure in the Speck? It looks like there is a clip on top but nothing on the bottom.

I am leaning towards the Library skin. It is not as original as the others, but I think once the newness of the Kindle wears off in the long run I will be happier with that one. The book motif works so well with the Kindle.

There are so many covers, I am overwhelmed. Do Oberons give as much protection as the Noreve? The Noreve looks like it gives a lot of protection which is the most important thing but I really dislike the travel wallet. I wouldn't use it and I don't want it there.

How long does it take for Decal Girl to deliver? I am thinking about ordering my Kindle tomorrow, or early next week and want the skin and my first case to be here before it. Once I know I am happy with my skin I might order a more expensive case.

Is there an affiliate link I can go threw this site to help with funding when I order from Decal Girl and the case makers?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Do Oberons give as much protection as the Noreve?


I cant comment on the Oberon vs. Noreve, but I will say I feel that my Kindle is SUPER protected in its Oberon. As scary as this is to admit, I have dropped my kindle multiple times (3-4 now) and my Kindle has been fine, and hasn't even shifted in my Oberon cover.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

The nook screen I saw locally didn't have as good of contrast as the kindle.  Also you can wipe the kindle screen with a soft cloth if you are worried about fingerprints. My K1 which I have had over a year and a half has never had a screen protector and has no blemishes on it. As for fingerprints if I accidently put one on it, I wipe it off. Unless they are really bad you don't notice them.  As for accessories, a case or cover of some kind is almost a necessitity. Also a reading light if you read in less than ideal lighting areas. I have found that the M-edge case and light works the best for me. I also have a mighty bright light as well.  Anything else is just bling...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks everyone! I have been doing a lot of reading and surfing around the net.
> 
> About the screen protector, I justed wanted to protect it incase someone else is looking at the kindle and touches the screen, or something accidentally gets onto it. I would hate to have a permanent smudge or smear to read threw. None of the protectors at Amazon are getting very good reviews, I take it most people don't use them. Is the screen easy to clean if something does touch it? When I was looking at the Nook there was a lot of fingerprints on the screen and it made reading harder.


I agree with others about avoiding the screen protector; if you really feel that you want one, I would wait on purchasing one till you have your Kindle; you will find you don't need one; if you're worried about others, ask them to wash their hands before handing over your Kindle to them! I think the nook has a lot of finger smudges because of the touch screen below; when I tried it out in the store, I kept wanting to use the reading screen as a touch screen and kept touching it; I think others do the same, so it has a lot of prints on it: confusing!
You really won't need to touch your Kindle screen.



> I have read several times people think the Nook eInk is darker, hopefully it is not with the 2.3.3.


It's my understanding that eInk screens are made by the same companies.



> I am leaning towards the Library skin. It is not as original as the others, but I think once the newness of the Kindle wears off in the long run I will be happier with that one. The book motif works so well with the Kindle.


I love the Library skin; that is what I am using now; it feels magical; I'm using it with my Oberon daVinci cover in Saddle; 
here is a link to a pic on the Kindleboards
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg368622.html#msg368622; 
I love the juxtaposition of the Old World feel of the cover and the technology of the Kindle.



> There are so many covers, I am overwhelmed. Do Oberons give as much protection as the Noreve? The Noreve looks like it gives a lot of protection which is the most important thing but I really dislike the travel wallet. I wouldn't use it and I don't want it there.


They make the Oberons to be protective of the Kindle by making the cover a little larger than it, so that the cover takes the impact and not the Kindle; 
of course, any cover can only do so much; the Kindle is also VERY secure in the straps of the Oberon; I can't speak to the Velcro choice.
Another thing to consider is customer service if something goes wrong. Oberon has the most amazing customer service you could find; there are recent posts about Noreve's customer service in which the posters weren't very happy with their (lack of) responses.



> How long does it take for Decal Girl to deliver? I am thinking about ordering my Kindle tomorrow, or early next week and want the skin and my first case to be here before it. Once I know I am happy with my skin I might order a more expensive case.


I received my Decal Girl within a week, maybe less, and I live in California. Most people recommend ordering it in matte and I am one of them.



> Is there an affiliate link I can go through this site to help with funding when I order from Decal Girl and the case makers?


Go to the top right of the Kindleboards screen; there is a link to DecalGirl next to "Affiliates" below the changing ad screen.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks for both your replies!
> 
> The only thing that makes me question the Kindle is that some people have said that the Nook has a whiter screen, darker fonts and overall better contrast. Others have said that is because of the black border around the Nook screen and a dark skin on the Kindle helps. Both the Magellan and the Milky Way don't come clear out to the screen, there is a white border around it and I was wondering if that would decrease the contrast on the screen. Artic Kiss and Library both extend to the screen. Maybe it won't make any difference, but I trying to have the most contrast.
> 
> Here are the screens I am interested in:


I like the polar bear, never seen that one before


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just ordered Library in matte.  The polar bear was my second choice, it would be fun to have a little friend reading up there with you, lol.

I'll hold off on the screen protector.  Since we are living in an iPhone/iPod/iPad/lots-of-things-touchscreen world, I have a feeling people will automatically try touching the screen.  I've never seen anybody with an e-reader, so I think people will be coming over to check mine out.  For a light, the Kandle seems like a good option.

I am thinking of giving the Oberon a try.  They have thought out what would make a good Kindle case, and I like that.  My concerns are that it might be too heavy, and I am allergic to wool.  I am hoping that the wool won't bother me since I shouldn't be touching it much.  I looked at the weight of other covers and they didn't seem very much lighter than the Oberons. 

On the Oberon site I really liked Celtic Hounds.  While looking at other threads I saw someone's picture of it, and in that one I could see dogs; suddenly the name made since and I don't like it as much.  I like all the trees but really want the color to be wine and none of them come in that.  Bold Celtic comes in wine and I wish they showed a picture of it but I don't like the black version.  That leaves da Vinci which I do like but I was originally hoping for one with more design work on it (and would be jumping on Ayuryogini's combo).

I just need to figure out the case and then order my Kindle to time it with its arrival.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Call or email and ask them to make it without the wool.  Several people on these boards have done that and are happy with it.
Paula ny


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree with the others who say that the screen doesn't need a protector. My screen is still spotless after 10 months of daily use.

You'll love the Library skin. I think I'm going to re-order it in matte, as the glare issue is one that I've become acutely aware of since the discussions here on the boards. I didn't mind the glossy finish at first, as there wasn't a matte alternative.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Also, if you can I would wait before ordering the Oberon if you are not a 100% on any of the design/color choices: Oberon has announced that they will be coming up with new designs and a third color by design shortly, and they may just offer one of the designs you like in wine?

Also, like Corkyb said: Oberon has an amazing CS, and if you call them before placing your order and request it they will kindly make your cover without the wool (they did it for a very good friend of mine who lives in the tropics and didn't think the wool felt would be comfortable to the touch in the heat - I saw her cover as I was sending it to her overseas, and if I had to order another Oberon I would also do without the wool felt, much nicer to the touch in my opinion).


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for updating us; 
About your Oberon cover: a lot of people have more than one, so you could get the one you like best now, so you have something for your Kindle when it arrives and then see what the new ones for 2010 are; I'm not sure when they'll be coming out with them but I suspect soon. I wouldn't put it off, though; whichever choice you make, I'm sure you will love it.
They are also working on updating their photos, so that all the Covers will be photographed in all the colors in which they're available, and coming out with some new additions.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad they are going to update their site, I think it will be a big help!  Good to know new covers and colors are coming.  

I could wait on ordering my Kindle... I was hoping to lock in book prices before they jump up and I don't have a PC, iIPhone, iPod or Blackberry to create a Kindle account with.

I was thinking about trying out the wool because I really like having something soft to help protect the Kindle and keep it from scratching.

I'll hold off on the screen protectors.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just ordered my Kindle!    

Which Oberon color would go better with the Decal Girl Library skin, wine or saddle?  It is hard to tell from the computer monitor.


(I ordered through the Affiliates link here.)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I just ordered my Kindle!
> 
> Which Oberon color would go better with the Decal Girl Library skin, wine or saddle? It is hard to tell from the computer monitor.
> 
> (I ordered through the Affiliates link here.)


You're safe with either; I have the Library skin with a Saddle daVinci cover; Here's a link to pic of mine (bottom of page)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20692.msg387719.html#msg387719

And you can tell from other pics that the Wine would be a beautiful color as well.

Do you have a preference for either color? If so, that's what I would recommend going with; you're probably going to be using the cover longer than the skin; 
If you don't have a preference btw Wine and Saddle, maybe look around at some other skins you are drawn to and see if one color for the case would be better overall.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like both colors.  When I put pictures of them next to the library skin the wine seems to make it darker, and the saddle seems to make the candle glow pretty but I don't know if they will look like that in real life.  My skin is shipping, I can't wait for it to get here, that might make it easier once I see it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I like both colors. When I put pictures of them next to the library skin the wine seems to make it darker, and the saddle seems to make the candle glow pretty but I don't know if they will look like that in real life. My skin is shipping, I can't wait for it to get here, that might make it easier once I see it.


Another question: Which covers are you thinking of; I know it's all personal preferences, but I think some covers look better in a particular color, e.g., I thing the daVinci looks best in Saddle, and the Celtic Hounds best in Wine, but as I said it's personal preference; a lot of people have posted pics all over the boards, esp in this thread: [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.0.html[/url]
Hope this might help a little


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about da Vinci in saddle or wine, bold celtic  in wine, Tree of Life in saddle or maybe Avenue of Trees in Taupe (because I hear Taupe is much nicer in real life than the photos).  

I was thinking of waiting until the new designs come out to get a cover but that is not going to be soon enough.  Now I'm thinking of giving the Noreve a try but I don't know if the Kandle will fit on there or if it will come quickly.


----------

